# D&D:  Kazadar Empire (OOC)



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

Here's the OOC thread for my homebrew world D&D game migrating from EZBoard to ENWorld.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

Please post characters for this game here in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

*Aldeera background*

On the planet Prieda, the continent of Aldeera has been rocked with conflict over the last two hundred years, with the Kazadar Empire growing in size and power over this time. Today Kazadar covers more than half of the continent, stretching from the Karad Mountains to the north, to the borders of the Kingdom of Gardan to the southeast, and from the eastern coast of Aldeera to the borders of the mysterious land of Senaria to the southwest.

Gardan has suffered most over the years at the hands of Kazadar, the size of the kingdom dwindling to half of what it was at it's height. No major conflict has existed since the last brief war with Kazadar 38 years ago but Kazadar has made several harrassing incursions into Gardan in the past four decades. Gardan has adopted the policy of defense, heavily fortifying it's borders against further attacks. King Belgras Montaine would like to do more but he doesn't have the manpower to do anything but protect his kindgom.

Of late, Kazadar's interest in conquest has shifted to the elven nation inside the sprawling Versine Forest. The Versine just happens to be directly south of the Karad Mountains, and rests entirely inside the Empire. Over the last six years, Kazadar has launched major attacks on the elven nation in the Versine three times, and has had countless minor skirmishes. Thus far, the elves have managed to hold Kazadar at bay. Rumors abound that the elves have begun secret talks with the dwarves of the Karad Mountains about an alliance against Kazadar.

Kazadar is ruled by Emperor Avil Lorengrad. Kazadar rulers have always been interested in conquest but Avil Lorengrad seems driven by more than just conquest. Not only does he wish to conquer the elven nation, he wishes to exterminate the elven race.

Against this backdrop, the adventure begins...


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 21, 2003)

*Deities of Prieda*

*Paodan* 
God of Sun, Healing, and Light
Symbol:  Yellow rays emanating from a white fist
Alignment:  Lawful Good
Portfolio:  Dawn, Healing, Life, Light, and Sun
Cleric Alignments:  LG, LN, NG
Domains:  Community, Good, Healing, Light, Sun 
Favored Weapon:  Morningstar

*Gwillyn* 
God of Nature
Symbol:  Silver Oakleaf
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Portfolio:  Animals, Beasts, Flora and Fauna, Forests, Nature
Cleric Alignments:  LG, NG, CG
Domains:  Animal, Beastmaster, Earth, Plant 
Favored Weapon:  Sling

*Mirania* 
Goddess of Luck, Music, Dancing, Trickery and Illusion 
Symbol:  Lute
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Portfolio:  Beauty, Dance, Luck, Music, Illusion, Trickery, Thieves, and Wine
Cleric Alignments:  CG, NG, CN
Domains:  Charm, Luck, Illusion, and Trickery
Favored Weapon:  Rapier

*Ceoran* 
God of Law and Justice
Symbol:  Set of balanced scales, warhammer on one side, book on the other
Alignment:  Lawful Neutral
Portfolio:  Judgment, Justice, Law, and Truth
Cleric Alignments:  LG, LN, LE
Domains:  Inquisition, Law, Protection, and Retribution
Favored Weapon:  Warhammer

*Cardoloth* 
God of Death
Symbol:  A skeletal hand grasping a coffin
Alignment:  Lawful Neutral
Portfolio:  Death, Law, Rebirth, And The Dead
Cleric Alignments:  LG, LN, LE
Domains:  Law, Protection, Renewal, and Repose
Favored Weapon:  Scythe

*Thessa* 
Goddess of Magic
Symbol:  Crystal ball atop an open palm
Alignment:  Neutral
Portfolio: Arcane Knowledge, Balance, Foresight, Magic
Cleric Alignments:  LN, N, CN, NG, NE
Domains: Knowledge, Magic, Rune, and Spell
Favored Weapon: Quarterstaff

*Valinar* 
God of War  
Symbol: Broken Greataxe
Alignment:  Chaotic Neutral
Portfolio: Chaos, Conflict, Destruction, Strength, War
Cleric Alignments: CG, CN, CE
Domains: Chaos, Destruction, Strength, War
Favored Weapon: Greataxe

*Neimos*
God of Storms and the Ocean
Symbol:  Trident pointing down at a blue-green wave
Alignment:  Chaotic Neutral
Portfolio:  Lightning, Oceans, Storms, Thunder, Weather
Cleric Alignments:  CN, CE, NG, NE
Domains:  Chaos, Ocean, Storm, Tempest, Water, Weather
Favored Weapon:  Trident

*Rheiband* 
God of Hatred, Evil, Law, and Tyranny
Symbol:  Spiked gauntlet squeezing a heart
Alignment:  Lawful Evil
Portfolio:  Evil, Fear, Hatred, Law, Strife, and Tyranny
Cleric Alignments:  LN, LE, NE
Domains:  Destruction, Evil, Hatred, Law, Terror, and Tyranny
Favored Weapon:  Spiked Gauntlet

*Zaovia* 
Goddess of Murder and Lies  
Symbol:  Skull pierced from top by dagger
Alignment:  Neutral Evil
Portfolio:  Murder, Lies, Intrigue, and Deception
Cleric Alignments:  LE, CE, NE
Domains:  Evil, Oblivion, Suffering, and Trickery
Favored Weapon:  Kukri

*Druric* 
God of Darkness, Disease and Undead 
Symbol:  Rotting hand on blood red background
Alignment:  Chaotic Evil
Portfolio:  Darkness, Disease, Plague, and Undead
Cleric Alignments:  NE, CN, CE
Domains:  Chaos, Darkness, Pestilence, and Undeath
Favored Weapon:  Sickle

*Lomidia* 
Goddess of Elves and Fairy Folk.
Symbol:  Silver crescent moon on a black, star-covered background
Alignment:  Chaotic Good
Portfolio:  Elves, Moon, Forest Animals and Plants
Cleric Alignments:  CG, NG, CN
Domains:  Animal, Elf, Moon, Plant
Favored Weapon:  Long Bow

*Hegnar* 
God of Dwarves 
Symbol:  Mountain on a silver shield
Alignment:  Lawful Good
Portfolio:  Crafts, Dwarves, Gems, Mining, Smithing and Engineering
Cleric Alignments:  LG, NG, LN
Domains:  Cavern, Craft, Dwarf, Earth
Favored Weapon:  Dwarven Waraxe

*Eurgdush* 
God of Orcs and Gobliniods
Symbol:  Severed human head impaled on a spear
Alignment:  Chaotic Evil
Portfolio:  Goblins, Orcs, Kobolds, and Destruction
Cleric Alignments:  CE, NE
Domains:  Chaos, Orc, Strength, War
Favored Weapon:  Orc Double Axe

*Adaeketh* 
God of Dragonkind.
Symbol:  Silhouette of a dragon on a blood red sky
Alignment:  Neutral
Portfolio:  Evil Dragons, Good Dragons, Serpents, and Lizardfolk
Cleric Alignments:  LN, N, CN, NG, NE
Domains:  Air, Knowledge, Magic, and Scalykind
Favored Weapon:  Claws

*Boes* 
God of Travel and Roads
Symbol:  Old, bearded man, stooped over with walking stick
Alignment:  Neutral
Portfolio:  Travel, Roads, Horizon, and Distance
Cleric Alignments:  LN, N, CN, NG, NE
Domains:  Portal, Time, Travel, and Trade
Favored Weapon:  Quarterstaff 

*Jarecylia* 
Goddess of the Elements
Symbol:  The four elements in a circular shape
Alignment:  Neutral
Portfolio:  Air, Earth, Fire, And Water
Cleric Alignments: LN, N, CN, NG, NE
Domains:  Air, Earth, Fire, And Water
Favored Weapon:  Great Club

*Seravina* 
Goddess of the Halflings
Symbol:  Yellow bushel of wheat on green shield 
Alignment:  Lawful Good
Portfolio:  Halflings, Fertility, Family, Creation, Children
Cleric Alignments: LN, N, CN, NG, NE
Domains:  Family, Good, Halfling, Law, and Protection
Favored Weapon:  Short Sword

*Meribo* 
God of the Gnomes
Symbol:  Diamond on a blue background
Alignment:  Neutral Good
Portfolio:  Gnomes, Gems, Humor and Illusion
Cleric Alignments:  LG, NG, CG 
Domains:  Craft, Gnome, Illusion, and Trickery 
Favored Weapon:  Hand Axe


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 23, 2003)

Bump for my players from EZBoard who are still migrating over.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Aug 23, 2003)

*made it*

K, I've made it. Anyone else here?


----------



## bkmanis (Aug 24, 2003)

I am here, and Trent is ready to go.

bkmanis


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Aug 24, 2003)

I am here too.  Have moved Keldorn to the Rogue Gallery


----------



## Dolfuur (Aug 25, 2003)

*Here!*


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 26, 2003)

Glad you all found your way over! 

Tomorrow or the next day at the latest, I will get the "IC" thread set up in the Playing the Game forum here and try to get us back on track.

Toric


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Sep 1, 2003)

Hey all... what's going on? Are we starting again soon? I see that our GM has other games in play on this board, so I'm sure his time is divided several ways, which would explain a week of silence. I was just hoping for an update, nothing more. I'm still ready and eager to go at any time....


----------



## Dolfuur (Sep 2, 2003)

*Couldn't login*

I couldn't log in ... it was strange.

Followed the advice in the 'Meta' forum about changing the URL and it seems to have worked.  Read about it here:
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=62230

Yeah, Dire is one busy guy.  And September is one busy month.  Looks like its hunker-down and be patient time.


----------



## maddmic (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, I know that there's a lot of things going on in September for myself.  Dire has a few things on his plate as well, so posting may be sporatic to begin with.  Just to let you all know, I have had some major problems with my internet connection at home.  It's been 2 weeks and will be 1 more week before it can be looked at again.  Beyond that, you all can expect fewer posts as September 27th gets closer as I'm getting married that day.  The last two weeks of October will be light posting for me as well as I'll be on my honeymoon and at my sister's wedding.

BTW:
Welcome all to the boards.  It's a nice community here and no annoying pop-up ads.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Sep 3, 2003)

Alrighty, if everyone is busy then I can certainly be patient. I have a fair bit on my plate as well, so I don't mind taking it easy. I just want to see a good game die, that's all. There's been too many already. 

I'll be around when we're ready to go.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 10, 2003)

Sorry for the delay in getting this restarted.  I will be firing it back up later tonight so look for a post here then announcing the posting of the IC thread in "Playing the Game".  I am pretty busy this month but I should be good to go now.  Weekends will stay busy but I will be able to post frequently during the week.


----------



## Dolfuur (Sep 10, 2003)

*okie dokies*

Sounds good


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 11, 2003)

Test


----------



## maddmic (Sep 17, 2003)

OOC:
All, I talked to Toric tonight and he wanted me to let you all know that he is going to be posting on the night of the 17th.  He has been a bit busy with relatives in town as well as weddings.  Have no fear, the game will be moved along tomorrow night.  I'll see to it personally.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

Okay folks, the game has been restarted!  I posted the IC thread in the Playing The Game forums with the title "D&D: Kazadar Empire".

Sorry for the lengthy delay!

Toric


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 2, 2003)

Happy weddings, Gilbie.

Champagne, caviar, and all that stuff


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 2, 2003)

*Heh, was looking for this thread for just this reason...*

Indeed Gilbie, you and yours have my best wishes for a life together full of love, propsperity and luck (whenever you need it most). May Mirania smile ever upon you both.


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 7, 2003)

*Out Of Town*

Business happens ... 

I'll be out-of-town from the 11th til the 19th of this month.  Dolfuur sends his regards from NPCland while I'm living out of a suitcase, but he looks forwards to getting back to posting by the 20th when I get back.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 7, 2003)

*Moving Happens*

And I will be moving at the end of the months, so I may disappear for a while. Cable companies out here are notoriously difficult to schedual appointments with, so I may have to wait a while to get my modem set up. Or maybe we'll choose ADSL. Either way, I suspect I'll be out for a random interval around the beginning of November.


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 28, 2003)

I get the feeling interest in this game has waned ... sad, I was really interested in where things were going.

With the impending shut off of these boards, I guess this is the end.

edit: looks like these boards are saved!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually, my interest level is fine.  We've just been going through a time when we have a string of players out of action due to real-life events.  You (Dolfuur) were gone for 8 or 9 days.  Maddmic has been gone for a couple of weeks for his honeymoon.  Faehlle will be gone around the end of the month for a move.

At any rate, Maddmic should be back any time now.  Dolfuur is back.  The only concern is Faehlle being gone but I think that we can press on from here.

Sorry the game has slowed to such a crawl.  I'll try to get it going again at a quicker pace.  Look for a new IC post tonight or tomorrow.

Toric


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 30, 2003)

No need to apologise, it was comment, not criticism.

I hear people raised about $8K to pay for the webspace around here.  That's impressive.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Nov 6, 2003)

OOC: Hey all. Sorry about the delay. I have, as our GM mentioned, just moved into a new place and been without net access for a week. I am back, however, I am still having great difficulty posting on these boards. I believe it to be something on my end, however, as I can log in easily on my roomates powerbook, but not on my own desktop machine. I will work on sorting this out as soon as I can. I am still very commited to this game (in fact, it's become a favorite of mine), but my posting may still be sporadic until I can work out why I am having trouble posting. 

Toric, if I miss a post, you have my permission to run Fae in my stead until I can post regularly. In the mean time, I could email you my turns if I can't post due to system problems, but I would need your email addy. 

I'm heading to bed now, but will try and post tomorrow and fill the party in one Fae's ideas on how to handle the situation in Taran. Hopefully I will be able to do so without any problems.

Glad to see that we're all still together and ready to go.


----------



## Dolfuur (Nov 7, 2003)

Fae, you prolly know this, but just in case:

Make sure you're accessing the boards via the url www.enworld.org; in the summer right after we moved here they changed the url.

Check your bookmarks 

Hope the move went well - no roaches hiding under the baseboards!


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Nov 7, 2003)

Phew! Thanks a lot for that, Dolfuur! I didn't know about the URL change, but now that I do, everything works just like it should and I won't have to give up the game after all.

And ya, the move went well, thanks for asking. I'm in a great new space with a really good buddy of mine, so I can't complain one bit.


----------



## Dolfuur (Nov 10, 2003)

Good news!


----------



## maddmic (Jan 28, 2004)

Real life has pulled Toric away for the moment.  Hopefully it will not be long.  Just thought I'd give you all an update.


----------



## Dolfuur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the update.

RL has sucked the muse out of me too: xmas debts, winter blues ... and I find I'm developing a deep-seated hatred for 3E that makes me yearn for simpler games


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 7, 2004)

Everybody go ahead and bump your characters up to 4th level.  I'll roll hit points for you once you've decided on what class you want to level up in.  Post the changes to your characters here and then update the character sheets in the Rogues Gallery thread for this game, which I have bumped to get it back on the first page of the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 7, 2004)

I have updated my character on the Rogue Gallary.  I have made the following changes to the character:

+1 Con (Stat increase at 4th level)
+10 HP’s (Toric already rolled a 3 for me.)
+1 Will Save
+1 Base Attack
+1 Alchemy
+2 Concentration
+1 Knowledge: Arcana
+1 Knowledge: Religion
+1 Spellcraft
An additional 1st and 2nd level spell per day
2 new spells: Blindness/Deafness and Continual Flame.

bkmanis


----------



## maddmic (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm confused.  Are we still using 3.0 edition or did we convert to 3.5?


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 9, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 9, 2004)

Big changes for rangers, if so!


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 9, 2004)

I talked to Toric about that before leveling my character, we are still using 3.0 we never converted over to 3.5.  

bkmanis


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm not opposed to converting over to 3.5 if that is what everyone wants to do.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 11, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> I'm not opposed to converting over to 3.5 if that is what everyone wants to do.  What do you guys think?




Why don't we vote?

My vote: "nay"


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 14, 2004)

Doesn't really matter to me, there are pros and cons to both.  Whatever the majority thinks.

bkmanis


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 14, 2004)

Agreed; there are pros and cons. I like some of the changes they made, but some were wholly unnecessary. I'd be game for adopting some of the 3.5 rules by common consent, if there are rules that people would like to use. I'm a fence sitter on this issue, to tell you the truth. I lost my 3.0 books and could only replace them with 3.5 books, but I don't need for this game to be updated to 3.5. I enjoy it as is.


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 15, 2004)

Alright 1 no and 2 abstains.  Gilbie?


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 15, 2004)

Dolfuur said:
			
		

> Alright 1 no and 2 abstains.  Gilbie?




Well, I'm really voting no unless there's good reason or popular support for integrating some part of the updated rules set. Some of the new rules are good and I don't mind playing with newer rules if other people want to. There's just no need to adopt them unless there's a desire too.


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 15, 2004)

Alright 2 nos and 1 abstension means the 4th vote is moot.  I'll level up using 3.0 sometime soon


----------



## maddmic (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry all, I thought I had already posted.  I guess my thoughts were just vivid enough to fool me.  I pretty much don't mind either way.  Just need to know which way to level up....


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 22, 2004)

On a different topic: maybe it's just the lack of traffic on a Sunday afternoon, but the updated boards seem quite a bit quicker and more responsive. The old one was really wearing on me, but this update is quite refreshing. I do hope it continues like this, although I do expect the servers will still slow noticeably in the middle of a busy workday.

Character update due shortly....


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 22, 2004)

No kidding; big thumbs up on the new look


----------



## maddmic (Feb 24, 2004)

Gilbie updated.  Bumped to Cleric level 3.  Need HP's

+d8
+1 base attack
+1 reflex save
+1 to Wisdom
+2 to Heal
+2 to Diplomacy

Spells in Rogues are as he has them memorized right now.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 24, 2004)

Add level of Rogue (need hp's)

+d6hp
+1 Attribute (Dex: +1 Ref, +1Atk, +1 AC, +1 Init)
+2 Ref save
+1d6 sneak attack
Trapfinding ability
+9 skills (Bluff+1, Hide +1, Move Silently +1, Diplomacy +3, Sense Motive +3)

*I'll be updating Fae's bio at some point, and I'll also include my reasons for multiclassing to a Ranger/Rogue. Suffice it to say, she's maturing and adapting to the unofficial job of being an emissary from her people to the lands of men and having to survive the many challenges such a duty entails. Of course, I'm probably the only one interested in Fae's character development issues, but hey, I'm having fun.


----------



## ecla (Jun 18, 2004)

Well fellas, since Jan 1 there have been 20 IC DM posts .. that's 20 in 168 days.

My fun in a PBP game comes from being able to get inside a character's head and live their life, something I'm finding impossible with this character due to the pacing.  I don't even remember half of anything he's about, nor do I find I really care.

This isn't a condemnation of the DM as I realise this is just a hobby and whatever the DM can manage is the reality of it.  Instead, this has simply just become a bad matchup for me and what I hope to get out from the hobby.  It's my free time too, and as it is limited, I like to invest where I can get returns.

I really enjoyed all aspects of this game other than the one listed above. 

All the best to everyone.

-Dolfuur


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 19, 2004)

I take full responsibility for the pacing of this game.  As DM, I had the duty to keep the game moving and keep the interest level up.

Honestly, my level of interest in this game has faded with time.  Since the very beginning when this game was being run on an Ezboard, we've lost players.  The core of the group remained (Dolfuur, Fae, Trent and Gilbie) but at least half a dozen others and maybe more were lost as time went along.  I believe the group started with about six or eight players and within a couple of months half of those players had disappeared.  I replaced them as we went along and all those replacements disappeared as well.  This constant shuffle of players is one reason that my interest has faded.

Again, I take responsibility for the game moving extremely slowly, particularly of late.  I probably should have ended this game a long time ago but because it had been going so long (more than two years back to the Ezboard days) I felt like I should try to keep it going.

I guess its time to shut this one down.  Sorry it had to end this way.  

Take care everyone.

Toric


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jun 19, 2004)

I sensed that some time ago, but I still find that an odd excuse. Four dedicated players is plenty, and in my experience, about as much as a DM can ask for (especially from a PBeM). But if you have to end it, then I guess that's that.

Dolfuur, I sympathize with you and I had wished for a faster paced game as well, but oh well. These things happen. Thank you all for a fun time. I would be delighted if our paths cross again, but given that PBeM's in general seem to always turn into a waste of my time, that isn't likely.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 19, 2004)

What really amazes me here is that both of you (Dolfuur and Faehlle) have posted notes that outwardly seem friendly but contain little parting shots at me.

I answered Dolfuur's post as honestly as I could.  I stated that my interest level had dropped significantly in this game.  I stated *ONE* reason why this was the case.  Believe me, it was not the only reason.  I took responsibility for the pacing of the game and I apologized for that.  I'm not sure what else is expected of me.

Frankly there were times where *I* had to wait several days or longer for all four players to reply to a new turn so the pacing problems were not entirely my fault.  Mostly yes, but not entirely.  A lag in my posting as DM might have caused a lag in player posting which might have further caused me to lag more in posting new turns.  At any rate, I claim the majority of the responsibility for the slow pace but not all of it.

I'm sorry that you think that four dedicated players should be enough and that the attrition of the other players in the game shouldn't have mattered to me but it did.  It gets old having to modify campaign plans because a character you expected to be there is suddenly gone.  Again, this is not the only reason my interest level has faded but just one reason.

Sorry that you feel you wasted your time the last two years, Faehlle.  And Dolfuur, sorry that you lost sight of what your character was all about and found yourself no longer caring.  Despite what you may think, over the 2+ years that the game was going on, I put a lot of time and effort into not only the campaign but the game world.  I've been involved, sometimes deeply and other times not so deeply, with this campaign for two years and it is tough for me to set it aside which is why I hadn't up until now.  You all aren't the only ones irritated with me that the game is over.  I am somewhat irritated with myself because I think I created something fairly interesting and I'm sorry that we won't be seeing it through.

Toric


----------

